# Suns MVP = ??????



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I really think Marion is the MVP because he comes to play night in and night out and was always there for this team. He is the most consistent Sun other than Nash. Marion for MVP!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Can I just say it's a tie between Nash, Amare, and Marion? Honestly they are all so important to this team it's hard to choose one.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I think it's fairly obvious that Nash is the MVP of this team. Everybody knows that.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

If I had to choose one it would be Nash, but honestly, everyone in the starting lineup is just too important to the Suns.


----------



## rafsox04 (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree with Kid Canada in that Amare Stoudamire, Shawn Marion and Steve Nash all deserve to be the MVP of this squad. Each has great numbers, team spirit and provide a valuable commodity, different from eachother to the Phoenix Suns. Combining Marion's pure skill and determination, Amare's athleticism, size and dedication and Nash's deft passes and team leadership, equals a a winning team. If you remove one of them, the team collapses and would likely not be where they are right now. Anyone of these three could and should deserve the MVP but whoever does get it earned it.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I too think, Suns MVPs are with the trio of Amare, Shawn and Nash.

Nash seems to be the obvious choice, but the things Shawn is doing this season, which is basically the same thing he has been doing his whole career is actually translating to important wins. Amare too stepping it up a notch...

Nash would just be slightly ahead of Marion and Amare, who are basically sharing the same spot.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sadly, there can only be one MVP and the obvious choice is Nash since he is the biggest surprise this year. Marion was on the team last year and we didn't do too well last night did we? I know Amare was injured a lot but we were still a lottery team. 

Q is awesome but Nash is more special. 

There just not many good Point Guards out there today. Nash and Kidd are the best point guards you can get in the league. 

Nash is MVP because he is the engine of this running Suns. When he is in the game, everything seems smoother. We shoot better when Nash plays even though when Nash is not on the court. Those young players just feel BETTER when Nash plays. Nash brought great leadership to this young team and without him, I really don't think we could have this awesome 57W right now. 

Marion is definitely the best roleplayer this year. I am not saying he is not important because basketball is a TEAM sport and you need roleplayers to win games. But if you take out Nash, I really don't think we can go far. Without Marion, we may put Amare back to PF and use Hunter as a center or find somebody else. But do you think you can get another PG like Nash to run Suns' offense smoothly? Maybe Kidd but that's not possible... (to trade for Kidd, we may lose both Amare/Marion)

So, my conclusion is Nash is the MVP for Suns and he should be rewarded THIS YEAR since we are surprising everyone, breaking record here and there. I know Shaq is excellent and he has always been.


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

We want know who the real MVP is until the playoff starts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RJ May said:


> We want know who the real MVP is until the playoff starts.


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Exactly. Lets see who comes up big for us in the playoffs. Lets see if Amare can hit another overtime forcing 3 for us, then Nash can hit the game winning 3 in OT.

I seriously think though Barbosa will step it up and have a big impact for us in the playoffs.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

> Exactly. Lets see who comes up big for us in the playoffs. Lets see if Amare can hit another overtime forcing 3 for us, then Nash can hit the game winning 3 in OT.
> 
> I seriously think though Barbosa will step it up and have a big impact for us in the playoffs.


I like how you mentioned Barbosa. Not that he's a mvp candidate for the suns, but you dont hear his name very often and i think he's had an outstanding year. 

As for who i feel is the suns mvp, i have to say Nash. Nash has lead the suns to become one of the premier teams in the league. His contributions are obvious stats wise, (11.5 assists) but even more significant when you remember the suns last season. Not that Nash is the single reason the suns have had success because everyone in the organization has pulled their weight this season, but i think nash was the catalyst which made the suns the team they are this season.

the playoffs will really be the test though and both amare and marion have been amazing this season.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

In playoffs, Amare has to step up. Other teams will try to get rid of Nash for sure. 

Amare will be fouled a lot and he has to make his FT. 

I think besides Amare, Q and JJ are also very important. They have to keep hitting their 3pt since that's one of our strengths. If Q cools down throughout the whole series, we'll be in trouble. 

Jim Jackson is another key. I don't really like Barbosa... I think Jim Jackson can provide more than Barbosa. 

Hunter will need to step up defensive against big guys especially when Amare is in foul trouble.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare is the real key in the playoffs, he needs to grab rebounds more and play interior defense. Marion will always be handy to guard the team's best player. But Amare needs to smarten up and put himself in the free throw in crucial times and put the other big men in foul trouble.


----------

